
Guy Steele on Programming Languages - davidw
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/Programming-Languages-Guy-Steele
======
michaelneale
"Snowball" - I guess they mean Snobol. Perhaps a non programmer did the
transcription.

------
13ren
_Bill Gasper... said: "Don't forget a data structure is merely a stupid
programming language, and its point is that a data structure in effect, when
given to the program that processes it, is guiding a computation and in effect
constitutes a dumb little language that turns a specific application into a
more specific one"._

~~~
domgblackwell
I think they mean Bill Gosper [<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gosper>]...

------
davidw
His choice of 'recommended languages' is interesting... and not quite what I
would have expected.

~~~
mdakin
Note there is an error in the transcription of that section. He said,
"Haskell, to pick a functional language" and not "Pascal" as the transcript
reads.

------
silentbicycle
Is the link to the transcript inside the flash, and if so, could somebody
please post it?

~~~
michaelneale
Sorry the best I could work out was to copy and paste:
<http://rafb.net/p/5zhzvQ16.html>

Not great... will have to guess what is Q and what is A :(

~~~
silentbicycle
Thanks!

